# Anybody got a good source for cheap t-shirt bags?



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Not talking about bags for mailing ... I'm looking for the 'thank you' t-shirt bags that you put the shirt in after the customer buys ... but I don't want it to actually have 'thank you' written on it.

12 x 7 x 22 is the size I'm considering – preferably in white, clear or black.

I found them at Uline but I'd rather not have to buy 1,000 of them. The other problem is I need them for an event this weekend.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

sams club maybe?
I heard someone say they got theirs from there. Not sure though


----------



## gsilc (Jun 30, 2008)

I have also heard that Sam's Club has these bags.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

martinwoods said:


> sams club maybe?
> I heard someone say they got theirs from there. Not sure though


Seriously?!? I was just at Costco earlier and I didn't even think to look there.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

queerrep said:


> Not talking about bags for mailing ... I'm looking for the 'thank you' t-shirt bags that you put the shirt in after the customer buys ... but I don't want it to actually have 'thank you' written on it.
> 
> 12 x 7 x 22 is the size I'm considering – preferably in white, clear or black.
> 
> I found them at ULine but I'd rather not have to buy 1,000 of them. The other problem is I need them for an event this weekend.


You need handles on them, like for a face to face retail sale?


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Rodney said:


> You need handles on them, like for a face to face retail sale?


Yes, exactly! 

I just checked Sam's website and they _do_ have them, but they have 'thank you' written on them. At least I know I can get them there if all else fails ...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

If you don't want to get 1000 of them, you may want to check ebay to see if they have any fast shipping sellers.

Most of the online stores I've seen require a purchase of 1000.


----------

